# Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor


----------



## PEG96 (11. Februar 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

sehr interessant, mal sehen wie er sich im test schlägt, ich bin gespannt


----------



## elohim (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Der sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus, anscheinend kann man acuh einen alternativen lüfter anbringen...
Wurde ja mal Zeit, dass die einen konkurrenzfähigen 120mm Kühler rausbringen...


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Ich bin auch gespannt. Arctic Cooling liefert ja fast immer richtig gute Qualität zu einem günstigen Preis. Bei relativ teuren 40€ müsste man eigentlich schon was erwarten können.


----------



## elohim (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

ich denke der wird um 30€ kosten. Der Freezer 13 ist auch mit 30€ gelistet und ist schon für unter 20€ zu haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

ob der seltsame kleine zusatzlüfter was bringt? (außer lärm, versteht sich ^^)


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Ich halte den kleinen Zusatzlüfter für eine gute Idee. Preiswerte Boards wie z.B. das Asrock P67 Pro3 glänzen trotz mikriger Heatpipe mit sehr gutem OC-Potential (i5-2500K@ 5,0 GHz bei 1,4 Volt und Luftkühlung, siehe PCGH 03/2011). In einer vergangenen Ausgabe wurde die Temperatur der Spannungswandler zwischen dem Scythe Ninja 3 und dem Boxed Kühler unter Last verglichen. Die Temperaturen waren beim Boxed Lüfter 20 Grad niedriger. 
Und zum Thema Lautstärke: Es gibt Menschen, die bekommt bei 2 Sone einen Nervenzusammenbruch, dem anderen ist das Jacke wie Hose. 
Die Kombination aus Top-Flow und Tower finde ich auf jeden Fall von der Idee her richtig klasse. Vielleicht gibt es das in Zukunft mit größeren, horizotal angeordneten Lüftern  .


----------



## 6erPasch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Also bis auf den 50mm Lüfter sieht die Pro Variante vom Freezer 13 genauso aus wie die normale... Bleibt abzuwarten ob der kleine Propeller auch was bringt.
@elohim: Hab meinen Freezer 13 für 14€ bei Mindfactory ergattert


----------



## derP4computer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Montag kommt mein Mugen 2.


----------



## Megael (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Sieht ganz spannend aus.

Der Vorabtest sieht den AC immer 4-10 Grad hinter der Spitze. Auch vom Geräuschpegel eher Mittelfeld. 

aber wenn der die Spawas mitkühlt is das natürlich DER Kühler wenns darum geht Langlebigkeit des Systems zu optimieren.


----------



## Dommerle (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Schwächlingskühler^^
Der sieht einfach irgendwie schlecht aus...


----------



## Yutshi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Optisch natürlich eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Aber aus meiner Sicht positiv zu bewerten wäre die Kunststoffabdeckung die dafür sorgt, dass der Lufstrom direkt durch die Lamellen geführt wird und nicht, wie bei meinem Colermaster Z600 mit separatem Lüfter, einiges an kühlende Luft zwischen Lüfter und Kühler entweicht.


----------



## ile (12. Februar 2011)

Der hat nur. 4 Heatpipes, eine allzu große Leistung darf man demnach nicht erwarten.


----------



## elohim (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

aber vier 8mm Heatpipes, genausoviele wie der Silver Arrow , der 13 Pro wird vermutlich auf der Höhe eines EKL Brocken liegen...


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Wie soll ein so Luftkühler 300W Kühlleistung erbringen? Wenn man laufend LN2 draufkippt vielleicht, aber ganz sicher nicht mit 120mm+50mm Lüfter alleine.

Mal im Ernst, nur weil ich bis zu 3999PS auf mein Auto schreibe, ...


----------



## ReaCT (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zusätzlichem PWM-Lüfter im Testlabor*

Sieht interresant aus, aber 2 Fehler im Text:



> Arctic Cooling will mit dem über 1 kg schweren ...... bis zu 300 Watt Leistung abführen.



Und der hat bestimmt nicht die Kühlleistung von 300W. Wenn dann kann er 300 W abführen. 

Und mit vie viele Umdrehungen muss so ein 50mm Lüfter laufen, damit er die Gesammtlautheit verändert? 6000


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wie er sich im Vergleich schlägt,  hübsch schaut er allerdings nicht aus.


----------

